# Vizio E420i-A1 Connectivity Problems



## i_butler (Oct 3, 2014)

I've had my E420i-A1 for about a year and a half. I recently moved and now the TV has trouble streaming video (a task it would perform daily prior to moving) My old Apartment had DSL and I got ~5mbps. my new place has cable internet and after about 30 speedtests, The spot where the TV is located averages about 20mbps. I can Netflix stream to my PC which will get full HD, but the TV struggles at 240 SD. I could even stream to my computer and TV at the same time, and the PC still got full HD, with no change in the TV performance. It also struggles with any other internet enabled app. I've tried resetting devices, to no avail. My PC's connectivity leads me to believe that the problem is the TV, not the WIFI. Any suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How are you communicating to your TV? Via your PC or phone?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a signal/wifi issue. 

There are numerous factors that can affect wi-fi performance. Just because a 2nd device connects and functions fine using wi-fi doesn't mean there isn't a signal issue to the device that isn't working.

Connect the TV via ethernet and test.

Move the TV to a different location and/or closer to the router and test.

As for wi-fi in general, there could be something around the TV causing interference. Or there could actually be a problem with the TV. Testing as noted above will help identify the cause.


----------



## i_butler (Oct 3, 2014)

@MasterChief Thanks, and it's a wi-fi enabled, tv so IT's connecting directly to the router.

@Jim I understand that. I has simply used other devices in the same location as the TV and there is not issue with every other device. I guess the TV's WiFi antenna is substantially different/inferior.

Thanks for help, all. Now time to find a way to improve the signal in that spot so I can keep the TV there...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could always think about buying a WiFi booster. The Netgear WN3000RP is a great device for that.


----------

